# print color chart



## jppurdon (Jul 4, 2007)

Help I'm having a major BRAIN FART, I'm trying to print a color chart in Corel Draw 12 but can't figure how to do it! I need to match a color and figure the best way is to print the entire pantone color chart on my shirt, which I've done before but don't remember how? Please help quick. Thanks


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Jimmy,

You can do it in Corel using the Visual Basic feature (click on Tools --> Visual Basics --> Run --> select All Standard Projects in the Macros in field --> select CorelMacros.CreateColorSwatch --> click Run button.

But since I wanted a color chart that I could use for both vector and raster graphics, I created my own color charts with corresponding color pallete / color swatches. You can download them here - CMYK & RGB Color Charts - MultiRIP Sublimation, Transfers, Photograph and Direct-to-Garment Printing RIP Softwares. Feel free to use them if they help you out. The videos will show you how to load the corresponding color pallete / color swatches.

Good luck,

Mark


----------



## Brian-R (Apr 21, 2008)

Mark,

Do you print RGB graphics? I was taught to always convert to CMYK. Is that bogus? (I am using RipPro V4 and CorelDraw, not Photoshop if that makes a difference.)

Brian


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Brian-R said:


> Mark,
> 
> Do you print RGB graphics? I was taught to always convert to CMYK. Is that bogus? (I am using RipPro V4 and CorelDraw, not Photoshop if that makes a difference.)
> 
> Brian


The software or RIP can convert to CMYK via the icc profile, you don't need to do it.


----------



## Naga (Mar 11, 2008)

Even the profiles delivered with many professional ink jet printers are RGB profiles, like e.g. the profiles for Epsons wide format printers. 

Most people does not even have a monitor that can display more then sRGB; they would work in complete ignorance about the extra colors that might come out of a conversion to CMYK.

Also. if you work in a profile bigger then sRGB, you should mostly work with 16 bit per color to avoid banding.

Mark,
the color charts you supply are to a high degree out of gamut (with any possible printer profile) . I would prefer to print color samples that were more in gamut. I doubt they are useful to show even the gamut limit.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Most monitors will show a lot more than sRGB which was invented by HP & Microsoft for business graphics.
I recommend AdobeRGB1998 for a working profile, Euroscale v2 for CMYK. Your monitor has it's own profile but flat screens vary colour with viewing angle so a profile is dubiuos anyway (and don't get me started on the glossy screens).


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Naga said:


> Mark,
> the color charts you supply are to a high degree out of gamut (with any possible printer profile) . I would prefer to print color samples that were more in gamut. I doubt they are useful to show even the gamut limit.


Naga,

The color charts were developed in conjunction with a RIP manufacturer / color proofing company that specializes in making color profiles specifically for the Decorated Apparel Industry. I am not sure what you mean by stating that the colors are out of gamut. Out of gamut can occur because of the settings on your computer (i.e. rendering intent, output profile as Dave mentioned above and the ICC Profile) in your color management section. I have no clue what printer, ink or media you are using... but I have been able to get good looking color charts on dtg printers, sublimation printers and inkjet transfer printers. I know other people have used them on solvent printers and laser printers as well. I would suggest trying some other settings in your color management to see if the colors change.

Mark

P.S. I have tried to print with a lot of output profiles and sRGB was one of my least favorite.


----------



## Naga (Mar 11, 2008)

DAGuide said:


> Naga,
> 
> The color charts were developed in conjunction with a RIP manufacturer / color proofing company that specializes in making color profiles specifically for the Decorated Apparel Industry. I am not sure what you mean by stating that the colors are out of gamut. Out of gamut can occur because of the settings on your computer (i.e. rendering intent, output profile as Dave mentioned above and the ICC Profile) in your color management section. I have no clue what printer, ink or media you are using... but I have been able to get good looking color charts on dtg printers, sublimation printers and inkjet transfer printers. I know other people have used them on solvent printers and laser printers as well. I would suggest trying some other settings in your color management to see if the colors change.
> 
> ...


I apologize.

When the files came (icc wise) untagged, I interpreted them as being from a standard workspace like sRGB. The charts made 100% sense after assigning a printer device space to them.

If the charts came in LAB color space, there would be no possibility for mistakes of that kind.


----------



## jppurdon (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks everybody, been busy haven't been on for a couple days. I made my own color chart and it worked out well.


----------



## Wilson Works (Jan 9, 2010)

DAGuide said:


> Jimmy,
> 
> 
> But since I wanted a color chart that I could use for both vector and raster graphics, I created my own color charts with corresponding color pallete / color swatches. You can download them here - CMYK & RGB Color Charts - MultiRIP Sublimation, Transfers, Photograph and Direct-to-Garment Printing RIP Softwares. Feel free to use them if they help you out. The videos will show you how to load the corresponding color pallete / color swatches.
> ...



Mark,
I want to thank you for making your color chart available for download.
Selecting colors for our designs has been a nightmare.
I have been attempting to make my own color chart, and have spent hours trying to get my head around it.
Your chart just allowed me to cheat!

THANKS AGAIN
Todd


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Todd,

Not a problem. Glad it helped you save some time. Best wishes in the future.

Mark


----------



## Chiaya424 (May 16, 2015)

Thank you for the color charts. I hope it solves my color issue or else I will pull my hair out.


----------

